
While the Media Panicked About Campus Leftists, the Far Right Surged - cyphunk
https://theintercept.com/2018/02/14/alt-right-campus-free-speech-adl-splc/
======
kristopolous
Yeah they're a dangerous machiavellian menace who respect nothing but their
own thirst for power and they wear that proudly. People like this have existed
since the first empires of man. All of our modern institutions like science,
civil society, public education, and critical thinking are designed to fight
off this perennial threat. It's being subverted by making people distrust and
ignore these things. Ok obviously.

Where's the connection to HN though? I don't see the angle...

~~~
uoaei
One can interpret it as a response to all the posts that make it to front page
regarding the overbearance of leftist "tolerance" in universities and
societies and how this is stifling the "free marketplace of ideas."

